# Epek Broadheads available online.



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

You can now order Epek Broadheads online @ utaharcherycenter.net

http://utaharcherycenter.net/epekxc3.aspx


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

How come on the page that you have listed, the Epek XC3 page, they are 39.99 for each size and if you click on Arrows and Broadheads they are 36.99?


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> How come on the page that you have listed, the Epek XC3 page, they are 39.99 for each size and if you click on Arrows and Broadheads they are 36.99?


Your crazy, that is just not possible. (It's a typo, fixed it). Thanks for noticing.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I like the $36 better. Are they the same price in store?


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> I like the $36 better. Are they the same price in store?


They are $39.99 in the store, that is the suggested retail price set by Epek.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Limited time offer, buy 2 packs of Epek XC-3's and get a free Epek hat while supplies last.

http://utaharcherycenter.net/epekxc3.aspx


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

You didn't make that offer to your favorite Murray Cop when he came in a bought two from you in the store! :wink: S'up 'wit that?


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

HunterDavid said:


> You didn't make that offer to your favorite Murray Cop when he came in a bought two from you in the store! :wink: S'up 'wit that?


Yea, just to clarify. The hat is an online offer only. Not available in the store. PM me if want more details.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Just messin' with ya Gerald. :wink: Maybe I'll come by and buy one from ya...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

HunterDavid said:


> Just messin' with ya Gerald. :wink: Maybe I'll come by and buy one from ya...


That is Kevin, not Gerald. Are you kidding me........Gerald on a computer. I'd like to be there for that one.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> HunterDavid said:
> 
> 
> > Just messin' with ya Gerald. :wink: Maybe I'll come by and buy one from ya...
> ...


LOL Scott, so true. He hates computers so much he won't even give me ideas for the webpage.


----------

